# Black Nose Beauty



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 9, 2013)

[attachment=6811][attachment=6810][attachment=6809]
This is Mylnor she is my 3 yr old Argentine Black Nose


----------



## kim86 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you. Your is a beaut too


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 10, 2013)

looking good


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## chriswizz (Apr 10, 2013)

shes gorgeous sarah, its the old case of you want what you don't have, I wish I could have one of every variant of the tegu.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 10, 2013)

chriswizz said:


> shes gorgeous sarah, its the old case of you want what you don't have, I wish I could have one of every variant of the tegu.



That is so true Chris! I so want a Blue like yours..And thank you very much


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh I love the way the photos looks


----------



## snellos (Jun 2, 2013)

did she always have a black nose? i am curious because my tegu's nose has been getting darker and darker and i was wondering if that was normal


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 4, 2013)

snellos said:


> did she always have a black nose? i am curious because my tegu's nose has been getting darker and darker and i was wondering if that was normal


 
Yes she has always been blacked nose like this


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful tegu.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------

